# For Sale: 2012 Audi TT-RS (Phantom Black) $35,000.00



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

For Sale: 2012 Audi TT-RS - Phantom Black with Carbon Fiber Mirrors.

*NOTE: engine replacement needed (engine repair may be an option to be determined by the buyer)*

*Year: 2012

Model: Audi TT-RS

Mileage: 25815 miles

Modifications: 

- GIAC Stage II with AWE Tuning hardware - see details below

- see my Audi TT-RS AWE Tuning Stage II Tune Build (with pictures!!)

Price: $35,000.00 (original MSRP: $66,750.00)

VIN: TRUB3AFK7C1900994

Condition: Excellent (excluding engine)

Location: New Jersey

Contact: *

*Reason for selling: *
Engine replacement needed after accidental mis-shift. Since auto insurance will not cover this, this vehicle is being sold "as is". Engine replacement is required per the Audi dealership - engine repair may be an option to be determined by the buyer.

*• Standard Features: *

- Nine speaker sound system 
- Ten-way power seats (includes four-way power lumbar) 
- Anti-theft alarm system w/ vehicle immobilization device 
- Audi Backguard 
- Audi concert radio with CD player and MP3 CD capability 
- Audi hill hold assist 
- Auto dimming interior mirror with compass and light and rain sensors for automatic headlights and windshield wipers 
- Automatic air-conditioner w/ sun sensor 
- Automatic headlight-range adjustment 
- Aux-in 
- Preparation for mobile phone (Bluetooth®)
- Brushed aluminum interior inlays
- CD changer preparation
- Cruise control
- Driver information system with lap timer
- ESC
- Extended leather package (includes leather armrest and additional elements)
- Exterior mirrors: Manual folding, power adjustable, heated
- Exterior mirror left: Flat
- Exterior mirror right: Convex
- Front Airbags: Driver and passenger full-size dual-stage front airbags and knee airbags
- Front windshield with Gray color strip
- Headlight washers
- Heated windshield washer nozzles
- HomeLink®
- ISOFIX rear
- LED daytime running lights
- Lights Styling Package
- S Audi magnetic ride and 10mm lowered chassis
- Side airbags: Driver and passenger seat mounted head and thorax airbags
- Safety belt warning, optical and acoustic
- SiriusXM™ Satellite Radio
- Smoking package: Ashtray & lighter
- Sport button program – accelerator characteristics, suspension, exhaust note
- Sport seats front
- Storage Package
- Tire mobility system
- Tire pressure monitoring system
- Tool kit without jack
- Xenon plus headlights

*• TT RS Specific Standard Features:*

- 2.5L 5-cyl engine (360hp when stock)
- 19" exclusive five-arm-rotor-design Titanium two-tone color with Summer Performance Tires
- Aluminum door sill inserts with TT RS logo
- Disc brakes front: 370mm, perforated, ventilated, high gloss black four-piston calipers with RS logo
- Disc brakes rear: 310mm, ventilated, high gloss Black
- Rear wing TT RS spoiler
- Silk Nappa leather w TT RS emblem
- TT RS engine cover in carbon fiber
- TT RS exterior mirrors in aluminum matte with integrated LED turn signal indicators
- TT RS front/rear bumpers
- TT RS multifunction steering wheel with flat bottom

*Audi Options Included:*

• Tech Package (originally $3,500.00)
- Navigation system plus with real time traffic and Audi music interface
- Audi music interface w/ iPod® cable
- Navigation system with color screen
- North American navigation DVD
- Radio for navigation
- Audi real-time traffic
- BOSE® Sound System
- Rear acoustic parking sensors
- Adaptive headlights
- Ambient LED lighting

• Sport Exhaust Titanium Package (originally $2,700.00)
- Titanium two-tone 19" rotor-design wheels 
- Titanium grille
- Sport exhaust

• Carbon fiber exterior mirrors - electric folding (originally $1,900.00)

• Rear spoiler DELETE - replaced with rear retractable spoiler (originally $0.00)

• Heated seats front (originally $450.00)


*Other details:*

• Single owner - vehicle purchased new (by a very, very meticulous owner and Audi fanatic).

• Original documentation (Owner's manual, window sticker, etc.) is available.

• Only ever serviced at Audi dealership - complete and documented service history is available.

• Both sets of keys and alarm PINs are available.

• This vehicle is meticulously cared for - it has never been tracked or autox.

• A recent and clean CARFAX report is available *here*.

- Please note that the CARFAX "accident reported on 04/05/2012" was extremely small where paint was swapped - these marks were buffed out the next day. Proof of this via dated photos are available on request.

*Extras (over $12,500.00 when purchased new - see below):*

• AWE Tuning Audi TT-RS:
- SwitchPath Exhaust System - $2,999.00
- Cat-Delete Pipes - $309.00
- Front Mounted Intercooler - $995.00
- Vent Mounted Boost Gauge - 209.95

• G.I.A.C. Audi TT-RS Stage 2 Performance Software - $1,100.00

• MSS Sports Full Kit for Audi TT-RS - $1,246.95

• H&R 22mm adjustable rear sway bar - $223.95

• Winter Wheels & Tires - $4,060.00 
- 4 x 19" High Gloss Rotor-design Wheel (8J0601025AM) @ $725.00 each
- 4 x Tires (Pirelli Winter 240 Sottozero Serie II) @ $290.00 each

• Nano-Fusion Laser Cut Clear Bra (on Hood, Fender, Mirrors, Lights, Bumper & Rockers) - $1450.00


Note: images below are with the winter wheels and tires (a complete summer wheel and tire set is included)


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh man. 

Bump for a clean car from an awesome fellow. :thumbup:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

With the engine issues, is the car able to be driven or is it completely out of service?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> With the engine issues, is the car able to be driven or is it completely out of service?


The engine does start but sounds terrible.

Unfortunately the vehicle cannot be driven reliably like that.


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

How did the mishift cause the problem??? 
Were you in for example 4th gear red line about to shift to 5th gear but went to third instead?


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

*OH NO!!!!*

so sorry to hear about the car.

Is the dealership denying warranty because of the tune? Meaning, had the car not been tuned and misshift still occurred would they have covered under warranty? Or are they denying warranty because of an over rev code or something of that nature.

Just curious because it seems there are starting to be a handful of these misshifts popping up over time and I am curious if the tune or the misshift are the reason for the warranty denial.

Thanks and so sorry to hear about the car.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

keitth24 said:


> How did the mishift cause the problem???
> Were you in for example 4th gear red line about to shift to 5th gear but went to third instead?


After accelerating into the high-end of the rev-range, instead of shifting from 3rd to 4th (or 5th to 6th), I accidentally shifted from 3rd to 2nd (or 5th to 4th), aggressively pushing the revs into the red.

It became immediately obvious that something was broken and/or misaligned.

Excluding the engine, the vehicle is in impeccable condition.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

lpriley32 said:


> so sorry to hear about the car.
> 
> Is the dealership denying warranty because of the tune? Meaning, had the car not been tuned and misshift still occurred would they have covered under warranty? Or are they denying warranty because of an over rev code or something of that nature.
> 
> ...


The warranty doesn't cover driver error.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

*Not Fair on JP...! Cip, care to comment on this?*

JP,
have you had a 2nd opinion?

Where is Cip when I need him?

@Cip. care to comment on this...

Something tells me that $35k sounds like a '_good_' buy for someone...


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ... Something tells me that $35k sounds like a '_good_' buy for someone...


William - you are correct - it is a brilliant buy.

At $35K, I am taking a hit and wallking away - so sad.


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

jpkeyzer said:


> William - you are correct - it is a brilliant buy.
> 
> At $35K, I am taking a hit and wallking away - so sad.



Any idea how much an engine rebuild is? I may be very interested!


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

robcorn said:


> Any idea how much an engine rebuild is? I may be very interested!


The long block is just about $20,000. I saw the bill after mine was replaced and it was $27,750 with labor. We should start a thread just to find out how many have blown their engine. 

So far all I have heard about are user error. Mostly 3rd to 2nd instead of 4th.


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

bull30 said:


> The long block is just about $20,000. I saw the bill after mine was replaced and it was $27,750 with labor. We should start a thread just to find out how many have blown their engine.
> 
> So far all I have heard about are user error. Mostly 3rd to 2nd instead of 4th.


That's an absolutely ridiculous price - you can get a 911 engine for less than that. I wonder why it's so expensive?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll chime in as we fix more of these than anybody. 

A best case senario fix is around 8500 including ~45 hours of labor in an independent shop(@115$/HR) with aftermarket Hbeam rods instead of the factory rods. That isn't bad considering the same amount of work is basically required to put rods in an engine with the only additional cost being the 1600$ TTRS crank and around 6-7 hours of labor to remove rod bearing from the crevices of every part of the engine. That is best case and a free carbon cleaning of the intake valves comes with it!! Also if upgrading turbos, the labor is free, as it costs no more to put aftermarket on than oem. 

Middle case senario is the most likely. The only difference is that the cylinder walls and pistons take a beating when bearing material gets inbetween the wall and the pistons(1000-12000). They usually all need new pistons and bored to 83mm to be done right. A somewhat hack job would just be honing with new rings(100$ a piece on the TTRS), and slapping it back together.

Now worse case gets ugly. They usually crack the factory pistons when the piston hits the head after hte rod bearing is ate away(that is the awful sound you are hearing), so 1000$ for pistons, and boring the block to 83mm is a no brainer at that point to get fresh bores and get rid of the scratches when the pistons hit the head(another 300-400 in machine shop boring/honing and gaping rings). The oil pumps in the RS is expensive and usually needs replaced after bits of rod bearing run through it's veins, there is another 600$. The rod bearings are fed via the main bearings, so if any contaminate from the rod bearing come apart gets into the mains, they are color coded main bearings to get each shell perfect. Each shell is around 45$ and you need 6. If the engine was started post cool down, there is a good chance that thick oil bypassed the filter on start up with a cold engine (hopefully summer time, the oil is still thin enough that the pressure differential doesn't overcome the valve in the filter housing). If that happens contaminated oil gets up into the head, turbo and other places($$$). I have seen used TTRS/RS3 cylinder heads for around 3000 at times, though they are far and thin. I know of none for sale at the moment. I have also seen cracked heads when the piston hits the head after hte bearings are gone and the .035" Piston to Head clearance is removed. At that point, it would be better to get a factory motor than repair, and yes RS motors have never been cheap. Ask the b7 RS4 guys or the B5 RS4 guys with Cosworth heads. It is kinda the "exclusivity" tax associated with the RS badge.

Out of the several we have done, only one has been new blocked(and I have heard of one other needing, though I didn't do the work). It is just a gamble. Our shop is in Vegas after all 

Also note that this car is TD-1'd. Even if returned to stock completely, it will never have powertrain warranty from Audi.

I have talked to Jonathan, and he is more than a standup guy. I don't think he will mind me posting the above, as he is extremely honest. He is not the type of person that would try and pull a fast one. I wish him nothing but the best. We are looking for a buyer at full asking to try and help him out. I already met my quota this month for buying blown TTRS!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

This is such a shame. I can personally attest to the fact that the car is absolutely beautiful and well cared for other than the unfortunate event that led to the engine's demise. Hank is right, Jonathan is a stand up guy and absolutely gutted by this situation…just like any of us would be. I hope someone with the machanical know how picks this up and returns it to its beastly self. GLWS, this is a great deal for someone.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I know of at least 1 TTRS that had mis-shift engine damage that was covered under comprehensive vehicle insurance (argument was damaged caused by pulling on the gearshift accidentally is no different than pulling on the steering wheel accidentally and hitting a wall).

I wouldn't give up on insurance just yet.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Hank is right, Jonathan is a stand up guy and absolutely gutted by this situation…just like any of us would be.


I understand being gutted by the situation as I've been there... Mine blew a hole in the block you could put a fist through... Hank has been more than helpful to all in this situation and just bought my friend's TTRS with a blown engine... Thus the comment he has reached his TTRS quota... 

I wish I would have updated the shifter bushings, dogbone and motor mounts from day one... I'm sure it would have saved me a lot of heartache... I'm extremely fortunate as Audi covered mine under warranty completely due to my brand loyalty... They did make the statement that this was my one time "Get-Out-Of--Jail-Free Card"... Some things have never been exactly right since the engine was replaced but I'm extremely thankful to Audi... No one has EVER given me a $27,750 gift and I mean EVER... In my family we ALL drive an Audi, except my son in law who went back to the dark side and drive a 997 Carrara Turbo... It pisses him off that my little TTRS is faster


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Marty said:


> ... I wouldn't give up on insurance just yet.


Thanks Marty - that ship has definitely sailed hence the sale of my baby.

Any offers out there?


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

jpkeyzer said:


> Thanks Marty - that ship has definitely sailed hence the sale of my baby.
> 
> Any offers out there?


IM'ed you back, thanks!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jpkeyzer said:


> Thanks Marty - that ship has definitely sailed hence the sale of my baby.


Got it. How did the insurance discussions go if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Marty said:


> Got it. How did the insurance discussions go if you don't mind me asking?


I was honest and admitted to spirited driving when the accidental mis-shift occurred - that precludes it from being covered.

It is a beautiful vehicle and I will miss driving it. 

Any offers out there?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

robcorn said:


> IM'ed you back, thanks!


robcorn - PM returned.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Sale pending ...


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

SOLD!

Thank you Iroz Motorsport!

Details to follow ...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> SOLD!
> 
> Thank you Iroz Motorsport!
> 
> Details to follow ...


Congrats and condolences. I know this wasn't what you wished for but at least it ended reasonably for you and now Hank can bring it back to life as a beast. It is a super clean car other than the engine, but Hank will sort that out.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Congrats and condolences. I know this wasn't what you wished for but at least it ended reasonably for you and now Hank can bring it back to life as a beast. It is a super clean car other than the engine, but Hank will sort that out.


Thank you ...


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

After having miss-shifted and walking away from the best vehicle I have ever owned, here are a few observations:

I have been driving manual transmissions for 30 years and am amazed at how quickly and easily this mistake happened!

Apparently, I am not the only TT-RS owner/drive to have done this - there are at least 9 other cases.

I would like to thank Hank Iroz of *Iroz Motorsport* for making a terrible experience more bearable.

He is an officer and a gentleman and a pleasure to work with.

For those of you who may make the same mistake ... call Hank he can help you. 

Nobody else in the US has dealt with more of these TT-RS miss-shift mishaps than he has!

Thank you again Hank!




Here a picture of two TT-RSs on there way to Iroz Motorsport!


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

jpkeyzer said:


> After having miss-shifted and walking away from the best vehicle I have ever owned, here are a few observations:
> 
> I have been driving manual transmissions for 30 years and am amazed at how quickly and easily this mistake happened!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the smooth transaction. We got the car all cleaned up from the road trip and ready to go under the knife for a heart transplant. The new owner stopped by tonight and was pretty excited. I think this car might get our stage 3 EFR kit after all!





































They feel right at home with the other 20vt inline 5s in the shop, though these TTRS's that just arrived are a wee bit underpowered compared to the other two, or any of the older stuff  We will excuse the black 4 door sedan in an Audi coupe picture, as it has a 800whp 2.5L i5 in it!


Hank


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

jpkeyzer said:


> SOLD!
> 
> Thank you Iroz Motorsport!
> 
> Details to follow ...


Congrats...:thumbup:


----------

